# It's worth it



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

How do we say "it's worth it" in Turkish

Teşekkürler


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

*.... değer.
*
examples:

It's worth seeing.= Görmeye değer.

It's worth helping. = Yardım etmeğe değer.


----------



## Zuccherro

Ahaaa so that's how we use *değer
*Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Ahaaa so that's how we use *değer
> *Çok teşekkürler!



Rica ederim! 
And just to add that "değer" in my post 2, is the conjugated verb of the verb "değmek" in "geniş zaman"(the opposite of which is "değmez" in negatif sentences)
and there is another "değer" which is the noun of this verb meaning "value", and then there are other verbs made out of _this noun_ 
as "değerlendirmek" and "değer vermek".


----------



## peptidoglycan

it's worth it: buna değer


----------



## das brennende Gespenst

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> It's worth seeing.= Görmeye değer.
> 
> It's worth helping. = Yardım etmeğe değer.



Should that be _etmeye?_


----------



## Gemmenita

das brennende Gespenst said:


> Should that be _etmeye?_



Of course, of course... Thanks to say that. It is a typo due to focusing a lot on de*ğ*er (which has " ğ " inside!)

So Zuccherro, in post 2," Yardım etme*y*e değer." is correct (as I wrote "Görme*y*e değer.")


----------



## Zuccherro

Ah tamam tamam 
How about "ıt was worth it" and "it will be worth it"
_Görmeye değerdi 
Görmeye değerecek

_Doğru mu?


----------



## murattug

Zuccherro said:


> Ah tamam tamam
> How about "ıt was worth it" and "it will be worth it"
> _Görmeye değerdi
> Görmeye değerecek
> 
> _Doğru mu?



Değerecek yanlış değecek doğru

Değmek fiilinin çekimi
geçmiş zaman,şimdiki zaman, gelecek zaman, geniş zaman
değdi, değiyor, değecek, değer
<YouTube link deleted>


----------



## Gemmenita

And also "değerdi".


----------

